# Progr. mit JCreator und die Applets funktionieren nicht?!?!



## Toni25 (14. Jan 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätt da mal ne Frage. 
Ich hab den JCreator drauf zum Java-Programmieren, hab das SDK drauf und auch alles in die Umgebungsvariablen eingetragen... das heißt doch dann "CLASSPATH" Verz. "Installations-Verz. vom SDK", nicht wahr?
Wenn ich jetzt nun ein Applet machen will, zeigt er mir zwar das Applet an, aber ohne Inhalt, einfach nur ein Applet, macnhmal kommt es auch nicht und stattdessen ne Fehlermeldung. An was kann das liegen?!

Würd mich über eure Hilfe freuen!!
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Toni


----------



## Digital Man (16. Jan 2004)

Mit JCreator kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber hast Du mal Eclipse versucht? Ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme.

http://www.eclipse.org


----------

